# Microbudget ideas for home-built skiffs



## FlyFishin321 (Oct 11, 2009)

This is awesome, i've been thinking of doing something like for fishing the creeks/canals this winter. 
I would be fishing by my self most of the time, without a motor. only an elevated poling platform, and a trolling motor.
whatever else you have time to share about this boat/building process would be appreciated!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

awesome boat and great first post  welcome to the forum  i like the part about it having the fit and finish of a tree house  ;D looks good to me


----------



## ckrawlin (Oct 9, 2009)

CF321... Thanks. 

I'll dig up some build photos showing more detail. I am not forum expert... maybe someone can tell me which forum I should use to post these photos... "bragging spot"? I decided to use "general discussion" forum for this post, since it is more about defining the dollars spent, and less about the actual skiff. 

I am going to build another skiff in the next year... if anyone has any other cost saving ideas, I would love to hear 'em.

CR


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Dude, I love it! Thats exactly how i want it, CHEAP!!! My wife was already getting on my case about how much it was going to cost me to build a small skiff. I started making some designs of my own in hopes to build one in the near future. Please post some pics of your build as we all love boat porn! [smiley=eyepopping.gif] And yes, move it over to the bragging spot.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

I hope you've got lots more pics of the construction,
'cause that hull looks like she was fun to assemble.
And I agree...for a low cost, lightweight skiff, wood is good!


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm interested in the changes you would make to it, So come on and spill the beans!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice looking skiff Salerno! I'm just around the corner from you and would love to see your boat. Where do you fish? The river can be awfully rough for smaller boats. And I want to hear more about flounder gigging in the area!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome ... Nice Work ... 

                                      Dave


----------



## ckrawlin (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks Gramps,

I'd say we should go gigging one night, but a newborn baby has got me staying home this fall. Stuart has fish, but not like Ft Pierce. Every guy has his secret spots, but I am always amazed at how wide-spread flounder are. Any sandy/silty bottom where bait collects is a good bet. Micro-skiffs are perfect for the task, since you can pole from the bow and cover ground quickly.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

sweet skiff  Salerno-HERES TO WOOD ;D


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

one more!!!


----------



## Cracka (Jul 1, 2007)

G'day CR from down belowwwww,

Nice job on the skiff mate, I'm with Tico, spill the beans on what you would do differently.  

Like Brett said, hope you have build pccies, if so post em up.  There is some really nice homebuilt skffs appearing on here and here's another one.   [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]

Mick


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

that thing looks great considering what you have in it. I would love to see more build details too. I've had a hankerin' to build something of beater skiff myself for quite some time. More ideas are always good.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

That is a very sweet build. I would love to hear more about your build and design process. What program did you use? I'm in the design process as we speak (going on 2 1/2 years now)! Any info, knowledge, or files you care to share will be greatly apreciated by all I am sure! Specially ME! ;-)

So what changes would you want to make if you were to do it all over again?


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

It's ugly? Apparently I like ugly.

Nate


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Salerno,

I PM'd you.

Nate


----------



## ckrawlin (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey guys... Thanks for all the nice feedback. I posted some construction notes and pitures on the "bragging spot" forum. Have fun. PS... I write some notes about stuff I would change... once I get a free second.

CR


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Hey guys... Thanks for all the nice feedback. I posted some construction notes and pitures on the "bragging spot" forum. Have fun. PS... I write some notes about stuff I would change... once I get a free second.
> 
> CR



That's exactly what I've been wanting to build.

Won't be anytime soon thought since I haven't finished one project and I picked up another one...lol


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

thats awesome! very cool~


----------



## SKIFFGUY (Jan 14, 2008)

What a fun thread and right up my alley....

gotta love this thread...


----------



## Beck buchanan (Sep 1, 2016)

i want these plans send them to me if you got them 3525731107


----------

